# Looking to buy hand embroidered Mexican dresses and blouses in Mexico



## karricouture (Jul 11, 2009)

I am a retailer in the US looking for a place to buy hand embroidered Mexican dresses and blouses at wholesale prices. Anyone know where I can get those?

Thanks!
Karri


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most of that kind of work is done by indigenous women. In some areas there are coop outlets or markets, which you would have to visit to do your buying. Each area of Mexico will have its unique crafts.


----------

